# **** Pops



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm have a hard time finding jig heads heavy enough to make some **** Pops. Where are you guys finding them?

Thx,

Lance


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Fishing Tackle Unlimited and Marburgers.

Good luck!


----------



## chad wright (Nov 29, 2010)

h&h lures online


----------



## SeriousTackle (Sep 29, 2011)

we carry 1-3 oz jig heads for **** pops..here is our address,

Serious Tackle
14065 Delaney rd.
La Marque, Tx 77568

Mon-Fri 9-6
Sat 9-3

thank you!!


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

just get you a regular 1-3 oz jig head and cut off the hook end and leave the straight part of the shank to push throught the worm or whatever your using for the lure end.


----------

